# JD4600 starting issue



## buckledownbilly (2 mo ago)

JD 4600 will not start unless you inject parts and brake cleaner, 1 shot, into intake. anyone ever heard of this issue? thanks


----------



## bmaverick (Feb 20, 2014)

buckledownbilly said:


> JD 4600 will not start unless you inject parts and brake cleaner, 1 shot, into intake. anyone ever heard of this issue? thanks


Your machine is really a Yanmar US Series model painted JD green as a kitted tractor. Don't spray anymore fluids to run the machine other than diesel. Too many heads have cracked because of this. 

A member here, the pumpguysc, is able to help you.


----------



## thepumpguysc (Jan 25, 2015)

It’s not uncommon for the injection pump pumping plungers to get worn down from poor maintenance and not deliver the amount of fuel required for starting..


----------



## buckledownbilly (2 mo ago)

thepumpguysc said:


> It’s not uncommon for the injection pump pumping plungers to get worn down from poor maintenance and not deliver the amount of fuel required for starting..


----------



## buckledownbilly (2 mo ago)

so you suggest getting pump rebuilt, $725. thanks for reply. Billy


----------



## buckledownbilly (2 mo ago)

new to this site. may get duplicate . thanks for the input. they want $725 to rebuild pump. just tryinn to make sure. will post if this works. thanks


----------



## thepumpguysc (Jan 25, 2015)

U r paying to much..


----------



## bmaverick (Feb 20, 2014)

buckledownbilly said:


> new to this site. may get duplicate . thanks for the input. they want $725 to rebuild pump. just tryinn to make sure. will post if this works. thanks


WOW, I never heard it ever cost that much, even on this side of 2020 till now.


----------



## thepumpguysc (Jan 25, 2015)

Yeah, it’s a bit hi.. BUT u hafta remember.. it’s fuel shop prices..
(I think)
Or my quote if ya pizzed me off.. lol
THATS WHY I do what I do.!!
I try to keep “those guys” out of yer pocket..


----------

